
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Sorry to get off topic here for a moment. OP, it was recently suggested that
you start writing a post for open-source projects looking for help. Is this
something you'd consider? I can chat with you about it at <sir@cmpwn.com> if
you like.

~~~
lazyfunctor
I think that is a great idea. I'd be happy to see something like that.

------
yegg
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're trying to
accomplish, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

Right now we're in need of some freelancing help in a number of areas
including: 1) devops (using Chef); 2) backend (using Perl); 3) visual design.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenEdX Consultancy (Worldwide, company based
in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@antoviaque.org with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made, if any.

~~~
elbear
Hi, I contacted you some time ago, but I didn't receive a reply. I'd
appreciate a response, even if it's a "no".

------
dfine
SEEKING FREELANCER - based in NYC but REMOTE okay, looking to hire NOW

 _Frontend work for new and existing Django web apps_

\---

WE are Placemeter and we're looking for a frontend developer that can commit
about 15 hours per week. We are graduates of the TechStars accelerator, are
backed by top investors in New York, Silicon Valley, and Paris, and need a
frontend expert to join our great team of backend engineers, computer vision
scientists, and designers. Read more about us:
[http://placemeter.com/about](http://placemeter.com/about)

\---

YOU will work with us to build the frontend for a user account dashboard to
display account status, user data, settings and options.

This is a Django web app. We will provide pixel-perfect PSD designs and
interaction requirements. Frameworks we're currently using at the frontend
level are SASS, Foundation and jQuery, but we can be flexible with these.

While your focus will be on frontend development (HTML/CSS/JS), some
familiarity with Python and Django is a big plus. You'll need to at least
learn the basics of Django/Python to do effective work. This would be ideal
for someone with mostly frontend experience who wants to learn a bit more
about fullstack development.

    
    
      REQUIRED SKILLS
      +CSS
      +HTML
      +Django-Framework
      +Javascript
      +jQuery
      +(experience with PSD conversion a plus)
    

\---

 _Send us your info_

We have several other projects in the pipeline, and would love to develop an
ongoing relationship with the right candidate.

Email: meter@placemeter.com

Subject: Frontend Position

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only.

I'm a full-stack web developer and an Inbound Marketing Consultant (SEO,
Blogging etc).

I love building MVPs, so if you have an idea, then I can quickly build a MVP
for you.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

Recent projects :

[http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) (A curated job board for Rails
Freelancers), [http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) (pc
builder tool)

Weekend projects built using Sinatra/Foundation :

[http://distancecalculator.me](http://distancecalculator.me),
[http://scrabblewordfinder.org](http://scrabblewordfinder.org)

Checkout my blogs ([http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com),
[http://rameshjha.com](http://rameshjha.com)) and github profile
[https://github.com/rkjha](https://github.com/rkjha)

Get in touch : ramesh @ rameshjha.com.

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE open for relocation.

Hello, My name is Akshat Jiwan sharma and I am from India. I have been working
as a freelancer for quite some time on [odesk](
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ee4d19be0ec63fe0](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ee4d19be0ec63fe0)
)

I have experience in

nodejs

Javscript

Erlang

couchdb

elasticsearch.

Here is a link to my github profile
([https://github.com/brickcap](https://github.com/brickcap))

I love stackoverflow and like to contribute to it in any small way I can
([http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma))

I also blog at [http://www.staticshin.com/](http://www.staticshin.com/)

I am very adaptable and don't have any preference for technology. But I am
always learning new programming languages, databases and anything that I find
interesting.

I would love to get to know you and work with you. To get in contact with me
drop me a line at

akshatjiwan@gmail.com

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco or Palo Alto Hiring for our Big Data
Analytics Platform Team, also hiring on our Data Science Team. Taking fulltime
and consulting candidates. We have internal facing and client facing positions
on the team, so there is a lot of opportunities. We also have 1 position open
for DevOps/SysOps role with BigData.

We are implementing a new analytics platform. If your interested let me know.
I would love to talk to you more about the role.

    
    
      Software Engineer - BigData Analytics Platform Team
        - Hadoop 2.0 
        - Hive
        - Yarn
        - Spark
        - Kafka
        - Ansible
      Front End , Data Scientists & Data Analysts - Data Science
        - MapReduce 2
        - Tableau
        - Hive
        - Sas
        - R
       

Email: steve@demandcube.com

------
edj
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a copywriter.

I go beyond mere formatting tricks to craft high-converting headlines, ad
copy, and site copy. I identify the language your customers use and apply it
on your site. (I know the formatting tricks, too.)

I can do everything from a website review, to a headline overhaul, to a multi-
thousand word sales page. I can develop email campaigns and do competitor
audits. And I have the technically fluency to work with your developers on A/B
testing.

We'll make sure my work makes you money.

I have more than 10 years experience writing & editing:

\- Paid writing tutor for Ivy League students at Brown University

\- Technical writer crafting back of the book indexes

\- Former editor for environmental news startup

\- Freelance copywriter for small businesses

\- Published in The Atlantic

My work is high quality and always delivered on time. My rates are
competitive.

Email is in my signature.

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
websites and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a lot of experience analyzing data models and use cases to
determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I know
the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs traditional.
I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms. Bottom line -
if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process from start to
finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have built full applications from scratch using
Backbone.js, Ember.js, and AngularJS. Recently I worked with Balanced Payments
to build a web interface for their payments platform using Ember.js. The whole
project is open source - check it out! [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
david04
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Europe, Portugal)

Full stack web developer.

I usually do mostly every part of the web app except design. I usually work
with: Scala; Lift; Bootstrap; PostgreSQL; EC2; Git; AKKA, Linux; IntelliJ.

Email: davidbranquinho at gmail.com

CV: [http://about.redtigersoftware.com](http://about.redtigersoftware.com)

Have worked with: Specs2; Selenium; Github; PostgreSQL; Squeryl; IDEA; Jetty;
Java (10yrs); C; C++; .NET; PHP; Lisp; Prolog; Microchip assembly; Vaadin;
JSP; Swing; Lift’s Mapper; Hibernate; H2; Netbeans; Eclipse; Ant; CVS; SVN;
JUnit; Web Services; Tomcat

------
ridicter
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE/Portland, OR

I'm a designer, front end developer, and data visualizer based in Portland,
OR. I'd love work on more projects in Drupal, Wordpress, or Javascript (
_especially_ Javascript)! You can see screenshots of my design/dev work here
([http://econexus.co/JohnRichter_ScreenShots.pdf](http://econexus.co/JohnRichter_ScreenShots.pdf))
and my full resume is here
([http://econexus.co/finalresume_2-1_portfolio.pdf](http://econexus.co/finalresume_2-1_portfolio.pdf)).
Also, I have examples of my a data visualization exploration here, in an
interactive story
([http://johnrichter.io:8080/infographic/testvideo.html](http://johnrichter.io:8080/infographic/testvideo.html)).
I've also worked with projecting dynamic data onto maps of the US.

Key skillsets: Javascript, D3.js, (growing Angular), Drupal, PHP, Wordpress,
Photoshop, Illustrator, Html, CSS, SVG, Responsive Design

I started my forays into web development purely on the design end but I have
since bloomed into a well rounded designer-developer. Over my trajectory, I
graduated with a degree in the liberal arts from Washington University in St.
Louis, designed websites for fun and environmental causes, worked on
documentaries, and studied computer science at the University of Texas. Feel
free to email me at johndavidrichter@gmail.com or call at 5016552961.

------
wichert
SEEKING WORK

Remote, remote with regular visits, or local (Leiden, The Netherlands)

Full stack developer, with emphasis on backend systems. Uses Python, C++, C or
Javascript.

I have over a decade of experience as a full stack developer, and have worked
on everything from physics simulation libraries for Shell Global Solutions, to
browser user interaction libraries, from large CMS systems (with Plone) to the
captive portals and WiFi hotspot for Amsterdam Airport Schiphol.

* I know how to explain technology to a non-technical audience. * I always aim to understand an entire system before making larger changes; nothing is isolated so knowing the larger picture can be extremely helpful. * I have worked on many difference codebases in multiple languages. I know how to quickly familiarise myself with a system and can easily pick up new languages as needed. * I was a core contributor for the Plone Content Management System. * I am an active contributor to the Pyramid web application framework. * I know how to run projects; I was Debian Project leader in 1999 and 2000, the release manager for the Plone 3 series and have run several consulting projects.

Email: wichert@wiggy.net Homepage:
[http://www.wiggy.net/](http://www.wiggy.net/) Github:
[https://github.com/wichert](https://github.com/wichert) LinkedIn:
[http://nl.linkedin.com/in/wichert](http://nl.linkedin.com/in/wichert)

------
Johnsel
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Maastricht, NL)

Hi, my name is John and I have been a developer & sysadmin for 5 years. I'm a
real jack of all trades, master of none kind of guy and used to working alone
or in a small team, taking full responsibility for a project. I would prefer
working remotely because of health issues.

I would love to expand my knowledge on machine learning, but anything goes. If
you feel like discussing opportunities then drop me a line by e-mail:
jammsimons@gmail.com

Links: [https://code.google.com/p/xbmc-json/](https://code.google.com/p/xbmc-
json/) [https://github.com/johnsel](https://github.com/johnsel)

Recent projects and CV available on request (proprietary).

Availability: 20-30 hours a week

Languages: \- C# (mostly desktop) \- Java (limited Android) \- Python \-
Meteor & Node.js \- PHP & MySQL \- HTML + CSS, jQuery, javascript \- Siemens
S7 PLC (FDB & STL) \- Apple IOS (extremely limited) \- Arduino

Platforms/techniques: \- Amazon EC2 \- Google App Engine \- Ubuntu + Plesk \-
Git, svn, agile

Sysadmin: \- VMWare ESXi + VMWare Vsphere \- Windows Server 2012 \- SBS 2008
\- Cisco IOS \- Panasonic PBX \- Basic pentesting

I did some relevant courses on Coursera over the last few years (all finished
with >97% score) \- Gamification \- Machine learning (Regression, SVMs, NNs)
\- Startup Engineering (basic full stack web-app course)

------
ceeK
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Leamington Spa, UK)

Need a quick iOS app update? Want to add an extra feature in demand by your
clients but can't find the hours? Is it time to get that first MVP out the
door? Then I'm your guy!

I am a freelance iOS developer (Objective-C) looking for some smaller projects
to get my hands dirty with. I've worked with clients from Vancouver to London
to the Gold Coast, Australia, timezone isn't a problem. I can integrate with
your RESTFul back-end API or use Parse. Also experienced with Photoshop so I
can take your design, slice it, and implement it right off the bat. Want iPad
and iPhone? No problem. My clients have praised me for my top-notch
communication and pro activeness to get the job done to achieve their dreams.

Some recent work includes:

\- Huntzz (www.huntzz.com) - updated functionality + added iOS 7 support /
look for an ex-Google project manager and TechStars cohort member

\- One Degree (www.onedegree.co) - Built full iOS 7 application with Parse
back-end

Check out my website at [http://www.chrishowell.me](http://www.chrishowell.me)
which includes both my iPad game and upcoming iOS 7 application.

Get in touch now to see how I can help. References available.

Email: chris.kevin.howell@gmail.com

Linked-in: [http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/christopher-
howell/56/5b5/66b/](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/christopher-howell/56/5b5/66b/)

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that has recently moved to Berlin
from NY. I am American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment. I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have
a great deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm
probably of most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, and Redis. I've also worked a bunch with Elastic Search. I can also use
Node.js or PHP for the right project, but lately I've been doubling down on
being a backend mono-glot.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular.js, though I've also worked Backbone
and Meteor. I am well-versed in current best practices, can build responsive
mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great
deal of graphic design experience and can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com) Github:
[https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed) Email:
jeremy@superplussed.com

------
jasdeepsingh
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto Area, Canada

([http://metawarelabs.com](http://metawarelabs.com)) We are a small team of 3:
2 devs and a designer.

Our prime expertise includes: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, NodeJS, VanillaJS,
AngularJS, jQuery, Backbone, HTML5, CSS3, Responsive Design, Mobile Web,
HTML5/Hybrid Apps.

Databases: PostgreSQL/MySQL/Mongo

Testing: Rspec, MochaJS/ChaiJS/Sinon

We are full-time TDD/BDD practitioners and take pride in delivering well-
tested and modular work.

Github: [http://github.com/jasdeepsingh](http://github.com/jasdeepsingh) OR
[http://github.com/metaware](http://github.com/metaware)

Angular Invoicing: [https://github.com/metaware/angular-
invoicing](https://github.com/metaware/angular-invoicing)

Other open source work:

[https://github.com/jasdeepsingh/rainforest](https://github.com/jasdeepsingh/rainforest)
[https://github.com/manpreetnarang/sublimevideo_rails](https://github.com/manpreetnarang/sublimevideo_rails)
[http://metaware.github.io/responsive_bootstrap_admin_theme](http://metaware.github.io/responsive_bootstrap_admin_theme)

Email: jasdeep@metawarelabs.com

------
martey
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC or remote

I love working on full-stack web development with Django and Python, although
I also have significant experience with WordPress and PHP. Most of my clients
fall into one of three areas:

\- startups who need assistance building a MVP,

\- non-profits looking to use technology to help connect with their
stakeholders, and

\- small businesses trying to modernize their websites to increase their
conversion rates.

I am often separated from my clients by many miles and multiple timezones, so
I understand the importance of communication and frequent updates when working
remotely. Since I am often the sole developer/designer on projects I work on,
I provide end-to-end technological solutions. Since I realize my successful
clients might need additional development help in the future, I ensure
everything I do is both maintainable and well-documented.

My online portfolio contains details about recent websites I have completed
for clients, as well as open source projects I currently maintain or have
contributed to in the past:
[https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/](https://marteydodoo.com/portfolio/)

The best way to contact me is through my website:
[https://marteydodoo.com/contact/](https://marteydodoo.com/contact/)

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance webdeveloper for over 5 years.
For the past seven months I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. I've got
two backpacks. If your job requires traveling (in the EU): I'm totally ready.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery
    
      * Backbone, Underscore
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun.

My current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control
for the web.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
mattm
SEEKING WORK - remote

I take your web app idea and turn it into a finished, easy-to-use product.

With over 15 years experience developing websites and web applications, I know
how to deliver exactly what you or your business needs.

I've heard the horror stories about outsourcing too:

"The developer just stopped communicating and disappeared"

"They only finished 70% of the site and it doesn't work! Now we need to invest
more money to get it done"

"They built something completely different from what we asked for"

I know the importance of listening and understanding your needs up front. The
fate of a software project is decided in the first few meetings.

I know you're busy running your business. You want someone to take your idea,
figure out what you mean and build it right...the first time. You don't want
to bothered with all the little details. You want someone who listens to what
you're saying.

You have an idea that will take your business to the next level and provide a
healthy ROI. You don't want to miss this opportunity by hiring someone who
will delay and waste time.

Contact me now to arrange a free, confidential, no obligation consultation to
discuss your project idea - matt@mattmccormick.ca

Portfolio:
[http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio](http://mattmccormick.ca/portfolio)

------
nikentic
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hi! I am a full-stack (mainly back end) developer living in Stockholm, Sweden
looking for work.

My specialty is to work out the current best practice for a common solution,
such as off-loading back-end tasks to an REST API, making clear design
oriented around increasing conversion rate or such.

One of my biggest strength is my wish to be very connected with those I work
with and iterate fast to get the result we want.

Some of my previous work have been for:
[http://VPNTunnel.com](http://VPNTunnel.com) &
[http://anonine.com](http://anonine.com) (back-end development in Flask and
automation of VPN server installation)
[http://Billogram.com](http://Billogram.com) (Back-end and front-end
development in Python and PHP)

My skills: Front end: CSS (Foundation, Bootstrap, Grid) Back end: PHP (Zend),
Python (Django, Flask) Sys/Dev Ops: Puppet, MySQL, RethinkDB, PostgreSQL, REST

Currently most of my free-time goes into learning EmberJS, as I feel that
would broaden my skills as a full-stack developer and give me a better way to
get the results I want.

Contact me through email, phone or skype. They are listed bellow.

Phone: +46707326062 Email: jonathan.grahl@mail.com Skype: hattifnatt93

Hope to hear from you soon!

------
robertha
SEEKING WORK - Chicago area or remote

Full-stack web developer and freelancer with 10 years of experience and a math
background looking for work in the Chicago area. So far I’ve specialized on
digital startups, and have worked with clients out of Chicago’s 1871.
Throughout my work I’ve also been involved in helping startups build the back
end of their application, design and optimize their websites and develop their
business. Interested in short and long term projects. While working with me
you'll also get access to a copywriter and an artist/designer.

Primary Specialties:

\- MEAN (MongoDB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js)

\- LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), including Wordpress

\- Server set up on: CentOS, Solaris, Ubuntu, and Debian

\- Data analysis in R and SAS

All of my development is responsive. In the past, I’ve worked on e-commerce
sites, social networks, mobile versions of websites, and other projects. Here
are some publicly available examples:

[http://loadcost.com](http://loadcost.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript), data
analysis model written in R

[http://yolobe.com](http://yolobe.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript)

[http://foundintown.com](http://foundintown.com) \- PHP

References from past clients available. If you are interested, email me at:
robert.haidari@gmail.com

------
lelf
SEEKING WORK — remote

Speciality: Haskell, POSIX system programming, including Mac OS X, including
low-level, fast numeric crunching, front-end web, including D3, TypeScript,
obscure SVG. Solid math and functional programming.

[https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)
[http://lelf.me](http://lelf.me)
[http://lelf.me/resume](http://lelf.me/resume)

------
timanglade
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

YC company needs your help building an awesome technology for iOS developers

We are a stealth YCombinator company getting ready to launch a new technology
for iOS developers. We need help from several iOS contractors in providing
short-term feedback on our product. This may be the easiest bucks you'll ever
make: all we need is 3 hours of chatting with you via video call & watching
you use our tech in XCode, and 5 hours of work on your own building an app
with our technology. We‘ll gladly pay whatever your regular hourly/daily
consulting rate is.

### Requirements ###

\- At least 1 year experience building native iOS apps in Objective-C

\- Experience with Core Data or SQLite/SQLite wrappers

\- Willing to sign an NDA

### Work to do ###

\- Jump on a 2-hour screenshare with us (via Skype or Hangouts) on a weekday
between 6am and noon Pacific. We will monitor how you discover our product and
start using it in XCode.

\- Complete 5 hours of work on your own building an app with our technology

\- Jump on another 1-hour video chat with us

### To apply, please email timanglade+ioscontractor@gmail.com with: ###

\- your resume or linkedin profile

\- (optional) links to relevant work on Github or the App Store

\- your rate

\- your geographical location

We'll be very efficient in the process: basically if we like you from your
initial application, we'll move straight into the 2-hour call and go from
there.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
ryanklee
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Copy, Copywriting, Press Releases, Ghostwriting, Blogging, White Papers

I've sub-specialized in retail financial topics and equity crowdfunding. I'm
highly research oriented and love picking up new topics at speed.

=> [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-
kleeberger/2a/821/4b3](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/ryan-
kleeberger/2a/821/4b3)

Contact directly for portfolio examples for reasons of confidentiality.

------
thu
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Namur (Belgium)

I am a capable Haskell and Python developer. To get a feel of what I can do:

My side project is Reesd, a redundant storage service for developers. It is
made of:

    
    
        - Several Docker containers (tentatively linked through Open vSwitch),
        - Web frontend,
        - SCP reimplementation with account permissions,
          bucket plan limits, and on-the-fly SHA1 check,
        - Redundant backend store,
        - Background jobs to check files SHA1 to detect early corruption,
        - Payment done through Stripe (almost done),
        - HAProxy,
        - Email through mandrill,
        - PostgreSQL synchronous replication.
    

To read more about it: [http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-
reesd](http://hypered.io/blog/2014-02-17-building-reesd)

Vo Minh Thu

Reesd: [https://reesd.com](https://reesd.com)

Email: noteed at gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/noteed](https://github.com/noteed)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/noteed](https://twitter.com/noteed)

LinkedIn:
[http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu](http://be.linkedin.com/in/vominhthu)

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK, New York, remote work / freelance

I work with HTML5, JavaScript and CSS on the frontend; compiled from
Hogan/Handlebars, CoffeeScript and LESS/SASS with Backbone as the logic
handler. For the backend I primarily use Node.js again either built with
JavaScript or CoffeeScript. I have also worked with PHP and Django. Components
are installed with Npm and Bower, then compiled and minified via Grunt.

I have web experience in many areas dating back to 1996. I also maintain some
web applications: Gignal ([http://www.gignal.com](http://www.gignal.com)) with
Parse as backend; Konfect ([http://www.konfect.com](http://www.konfect.com))
with Neo4j as database; I have used MySQL since 1998, but primarily uses
MongoDB and Redis now.

For more info, please check:
[http://github.com/webjay](http://github.com/webjay) |
[http://twitter.com/webjay](http://twitter.com/webjay) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg)

Contact me via jacob@webcom.dk

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Kitchener or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto/Kitchener.

Skills: AngularJS, D3.js, Node.js, Express.js, Android, jQuery, pure
Javascript, Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx Experience: I've written RESTful
APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and Android apps. I also have
experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085 Assembler, and C (both at a
basic level). I'm always open to learning anything that gets the job done.

Past Projects:

OrgoShmorgo (Organic Molecule Visualizer - D3.js):
[http://emils.github.io/orgoShmorgo/](http://emils.github.io/orgoShmorgo/)

Gekko (Market Share Visualizer - AngularJS/D3.js):
[http://emils.github.io/gekko/](http://emils.github.io/gekko/)

2048-Multiplayer (Real-time Multiplayer - SockJS/Node.js/PostgreSQL):
[http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/](http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/)

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with next version of their web projects -
implemented search using haystack for organicinputs.ca, wienetwork.org

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 600+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr...).

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I build apps, websites, APIs, and turnkey solutions that solve critical
business problems. Here are some recent projects (more at
[https://www.pilvy.com/](https://www.pilvy.com/)):

* (client wishes to remain nameless): An iOS VPN client for a major VPN service provider that uses iOS configuration profiles to deliver an easy-to-use VPN experience. [Objective-C, Cocoa Touch]

* IVPN Client for Mac & Windows: Built a custom VPN client (on top of OpenVPN) for IVPN ([https://www.ivpn.net/](https://www.ivpn.net/)), who needed built-in privacy features like DNS leak prevention and firewall blocking. [C#, .NET, Objective-C, Xamarin.Mac]

* VMware End User Computing Demo Portal ([https://www.vmwdemo.com/](https://www.vmwdemo.com/)): A purpose-built Desktop as a Service (DaaS) that allows VMware's sales and marketing teams to easily demonstrate the Horizon product suite to high-value customers. Eliminated a ton of time-consuming work by automating Active Directory/LDAP account provisioning, expiry, and integration with Horizon Workspace. Deployed in different sales regions with full i18n support. [node.js, Windows Active Directory, various VMware APIs]

I'm looking for short-term (1-3 months) projects. Thanks for looking!

tech: Objective-C/Cocoa/iOS, node.js, JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, C#/.NET,
Python, Elixir/Erlang

[https://www.pilvy.com](https://www.pilvy.com) |
[https://github.com/ammmir](https://github.com/ammmir) | amir at pilvy dot com

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (London, UK)

GitHub: [http://github.com/sebinsua](http://github.com/sebinsua)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb](http://linkedin.com/in/heyseb)

Email: seb@momentumlabs.io

* * *

Two things...

    
    
      - If you're just browsing and you run a business, drop me an
        email, I'd love to figure out ways that I can add value to your
        business, and I don't charge anything for this time.
    
      - If you have an idea already I work with most technologies
        and can quickly build an MVP/prototype from scratch or
        get up-to-speed to contribute on a currently-running project.
    

* * *

I'm an experienced full-stack developer that practices Behaviour Driven
Development (BDD).

I've worked in the following technologies on the server-side (Node.JS,
Express.JS, Python, and Django), and on the client-side (JavaScript,
Angular.JS, Backbone.JS, HTML5, CSS3, Objective-C.) However, I can probably
pick up any language or tool that you're already using, so if I haven't
mentioned it, just ask.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you think I can help you in any way!

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, Heta
([http://heta.co](http://heta.co)). Primarily develop, design, and customize
WordPress themes, or convert PSD designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm
also building an app and run my own server as a hobby. This month, I'm
launching an online theme store (http:/hetathemes.com). Our flagship theme is
MidLaw, a theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NC, travel ok

\- You have a brilliant idea for a new app

\- You find a developer just as passionate about the idea as you

\- You immediately start working on sketches, wireframes and building a
prototype

\- A few months go by...things aren't going so well. The project is late, over
budget, and critical features have been cut

At this point things usually go from bad to worse. Maybe you decide to stick-
it-out or switch to a new developer—neither solution is going to be cheap.

After consulting for a few years, I've unfortunately seen this happen too many
times. Projects end up costing 2-3x (or more!) because of poor planning.

This is what I'm solving—killer project plans & consulting that help you build
the right thing for the right price.

I'm Brad Jasper, a full-stack developer who loves building excellent products.
Check out my latest app [http://www.heyfocus.com/](http://www.heyfocus.com/) —
it got a bunch of love on HN, Lifehacker and Breue.

If you're having other people build your idea and you don't already do
something like this—you're probably paying too much!

Contact me, I'd love to start talking about your idea: contact@bradjasper.com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I've worked for 3 startups so far doing web development. I'm also a Community
TA for the Startup Engineering class and for the Machine Learning class at
Coursera (Stanford).

Python/Django/Tornado/GAE Framework:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/djangotodos)
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/tornadotodos)

node.js, express.js, ejs, Sequelize, Bookshelf:
[https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter](https://github.com/ccarpenterg/bitstarter)

Frontend, jQuery, D3.js, Backbone.js, AngularJS, Bootstrap

Github: [https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

LinkedIn:
[http://cl.linkedin.com/in/ccarpenterg/](http://cl.linkedin.com/in/ccarpenterg/)

Drop me a line: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
izolate
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Willing to travel anywhere (London currently)

Full stack web developer AND UI/UX designer. Mainly work with Python,
JavaScript, HTML and CSS, but could be functional in other languages like
Ruby/PHP quite easily.

    
    
        - Pyramid, Flask, Django, Custom MVCs
        - JSON, jQuery, Angular, Knockout, Grunt, Gulp
        - Apache, ngnix, node.js, RESTful architecture
        - Photoshop, Illustrator, UI+Icon+Logo design
    

I design & develop beautiful-looking web applications with a clean, tight
codebase. I get very excited about RESTful APIs (esp JSON) and would like to
help out if you have such a project. My latest work: check-business.co.uk.

[http://github.com/izolate](http://github.com/izolate)

[http://twitter.com/izolate](http://twitter.com/izolate)

[http://linkedin.com/in/talwary](http://linkedin.com/in/talwary)

Geographically independent. Willing to relocate to where you are if you prefer
that sort of interaction. Let's talk: yoshtalwar[at]gmail.com - Cheers!

------
JimWillTri
SEEKING MARKETING CONSULTANT: (Remote or local to Dallas, TX) We are seeking a
marketing consultant with great ideas for user acquisition and user
interaction. Our target market is teens between the ages of 13-18 years old.
If you have great ideas on how to market to our target market and would like
to become involved in an early stage startup, send us an email. E-mail:
32door@gmail.com

------
checker659
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I am fluent in C++/Objective-C++/Python. I've worked on userspace audio
drivers on one end of the spectrum to slick looking cross platform user
interfaces on the other end, and a lot of things in between. I'm mainly
interested in 2D graphics compositing and realtime audio processing.

My work is always aesthetically inspired and consequently carries very high
production value.

Here are a few things I've worked on recently:

=> [http://d.pr/i/4yG6](http://d.pr/i/4yG6)

=> [http://d.pr/i/wGJ0](http://d.pr/i/wGJ0)

=> [http://d.pr/i/Xbqx](http://d.pr/i/Xbqx)

=> [http://d.pr/i/TJwF](http://d.pr/i/TJwF)

=> [http://d.pr/i/aN40](http://d.pr/i/aN40)

=> [http://d.pr/i/AxF5](http://d.pr/i/AxF5)

Code samples can be provided upon request.

\-------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally, my contact address : [http://d.pr/i/fGHN](http://d.pr/i/fGHN)

------
julioademar
SEEKING WORK — Remote — max 10h/week — Berlin, Germany

My primary expertise is full-stack development and deployment with Ruby on
Rails and JavaScript. I have programmed professionally for 9 years, and have
3+ years of professional experience with Ruby on Rails.

I hold a Masters in Informatics and Computing Engineering. Currently, I live
in Berlin, where I lead the development team at Gruvi, the start-up I co-
founded.

At Gruvi, I have developed, and managed the development, of several small- and
large-scale web/mobile applications. Last year alone our products handled
millions of visitors globally for the likes of Warner Brothers, Sony Pictures
International, and Disney. I lead our development process using Scrum and
manage developers both locally and in outsourcing positions in Latvia and
Portugal.

I am also a great cook.

Details, projects, etc:
[http://whoisjuliosantos.com/](http://whoisjuliosantos.com/) Github:
[http://github.com/juliosantos/](http://github.com/juliosantos/) Email:
hi@whoisjuliosantos.com

------
tmaier
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - remote or local

I'm a full stack web developer based in Munich, Germany and ready to work 30
hours per week on you project.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails (3 years) with Mongo, Postgres and Elasticseach
databases. I also use RSpec, Prawn, Sidekiq, Devise, Amazon S3 and deploy
usually to Heroku. (I love `git push heroku` or `rake deploy`)

Frontend stack: HAML, SCSS, CoffeeScript, jQuery, Bootstrap

I work on a Mac. But for development, I usually set up a virtual development
environment using Vagrant and Chef-Solo to get a standardized and documented
work environment.

Github: [https://github.com/tmaier](https://github.com/tmaier) Personal
webpage: [http://tobiasmaier.info](http://tobiasmaier.info)

My background: I have a master's degree in civil engineering and bootstrap my
own company. Librario ([http://www.librario.de](http://www.librario.de)) is a
SaaS library software for engineer firms to manage their vast amount on
literature and technical standards.

------
genericsteele
SEEKING WORK - Rails MVP and Testing Consulting | Philadelphia, PA | Remote

[http://iamericsteele.com](http://iamericsteele.com)

hi@iamericstele.com

\-----------------------------------------

MVP Ruby on Rails Consulting and Development

\-----------------------------------------

I'm a product consultant who enjoys working one-on-one with entrepreneurs to
take an idea, shape it into a product, and then build the MVP with Ruby on
Rails. My projects are driven by regular communication and feedback from you.

* Consultation & Project Plan: $500

* Development: $2k/week, $500/day

\---------------------

Rails Testing Consulting

\---------------------

You don't write tests for your Rails apps, and it's starting to hurt. The time
you dedicate to debugging mysterious errors could be better spent confidently
adding new features. Unfortunately, you don't have the time to figure it out
on your own.

I can review your Rails app and put together a re-testing plan, train you or a
team on how to test, and work with you to re-test your app.

* Rails Testing Audit and Plan: $500

* Rails Testing Mentorship: $500/month

* Rails Retesting: $2k/week

\-----------------------

I'd love to hear from you via email at hi@iamericsteele.com

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Victoria BC - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects I'm
a full stack developer who has built several websites, web services, web and
mobile apps for a variety of clients. I'm very good at managing project
timelines and ensuring that the work gets completed within budgetary
constraints. My clients have been in a number of industries of varying sizes,
from crown corporations to small businesses and individuals. I'm a generalist
and a full-stack developer whose is fully comfortable with C#.NET
development/AngularJS/Node.js/Bootstrap/Jquery, Android development, and PHP
development. Beyond that, I'm comfortable getting my hands dirty with any
platform to solve your business problems and deliver value. I'm also very good
at keeping lines of communication open, so I can be reached at most hours
during the workday.

My portfolio is under construction, but I can show examples more of live sites
as requested. Here are a few:

[http://www.lazoslearning.org/](http://www.lazoslearning.org/)
(wordpress/PHP/HTML/CSS/JS)

[http://focussales.azurewebsites.net/](http://focussales.azurewebsites.net/)
(Front-End, Back-End, C#/Open XML, ASP.NET Web API, Office SDK)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Andre+Lashle...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Andre+Lashley)

[http://www.andreecazabon.ca/](http://www.andreecazabon.ca/)

andre.lashley@gmail.com

[http://andrelashley.com/](http://andrelashley.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/andrelashley](https://github.com/andrelashley)

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.io](http://www.saasfoundry.io)

------
edparadis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle, WA, USA

\- Unity 3D developer with 3+ years experience, mainly in educational
technology \- comfortable with git and python for tools and workflow \-
experience targeting iOS and deploying to iTunes App Store \- experience
integrating with REST web APIs

I can take your idea to prototype and to market. I have 2D and 3D artist
contacts if you do not.

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java,Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
Golodhros
SEEKING WORK - Remote (PST Office Hours) - Freelance Software Engineer
(JavaScript, Responsive Web Design, D3, Rails and Backbone/Marionnette )

Specialized in Web and Mobile applications for start ups and enterprises. I
have five years of experience using Javascript, Responsive Web design and more
lately d3.js, Rails and Backbone.

For me, Professionalism is the key, and through my experience I have learnt
that an effective communication worth a lot more than other purely technical
knowledge. My code is always clean and maintainable and I strive to apply all
the industry' best practices.

I am familiar with Start Up environments, with tight deadlines and budget
constrains, and also with larger enterprises, where diplomacy and good
communication is an asset.

Don't hesitate on contacting me with any doubt about the work process I follow
or if you think I can help your business in any way.

Web Portfolio - www.marcosiglesias.com

Email - me@marcosiglesias.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 13 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Machine Learning projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

[http://littleboxespdx.com](http://littleboxespdx.com)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-async-talk](https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-
async-talk)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
bruceclark
SEEKING FREELANCER - Denver, Colorado (remote in CO only)

We're a small startup in Denver who have built a platform to automate
promotional product marketing. We're hoping to work with an ambitious and
passionate freelancer that's got some heavy LAMP stack chops.

This opportunity could turn full-time if the individual is interested,
however, that is not a requirement.

PHP Badass:

    
    
       - Deep understanding of OO PHP
       - Good understanding of linux, apache, and MySQL
       - Experience writing application quality Javascript
       - Wants to work as part of a small and agile team
       - Experience w/ large web applications a huge plus
       - Experience w/ ImageMagick or GraphicsMagick a huge plus
    

We're offering competitive rates depending on the experience level. Learn more
at www.printfection.com, or contact us directly at work@printfection.com,
subject: PHP Freelancer.

------
gee_totes
SEEKING WORK - New Orleans Local or Remote

Full-stack open source developer. Expert-level PHP and JavaScript, confident
with Ruby and Perl too.

Tools I commonly work with and know quite well:

    
    
      - Web Frameworks: Symfony, Ruby on Rails
      - Front-end Frameworks/Tools: Backbone.js, CoffeeScript, HAML, SASS/SCSS/LESS
      - Server-side: nginx, node.js, Apache
      - DevOps: Puppet, AWS, Jenkins CI
      - Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
    

Specialties:

    
    
      - Web Scraping
      - Page-load optimization
      - Speeding up large JS applications
      - Facebook Graph API
    

Open to contract or full-time.

Web presence:

* [http://www.leesome.com/](http://www.leesome.com/)

* [https://github.com/geetotes](https://github.com/geetotes)

* [https://coderwall.com/geetotes](https://coderwall.com/geetotes)

You can contact me at: lgillentine (at) gmail.com

Thanks!

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with Rails, Node.js, D3.js, iOS, SASS, HAML experience

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

* Good communicator, crazy about code quality and user experience

* Particularly interested in data visualization, analysis, analytics, D3

Blog, more information: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-
polis/24/33/89a](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-polis/24/33/89a)

------
devopser
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - Bangalore, India

Edit - link to Android Game I build recently -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clouddrop....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.clouddrop.pmrun)

Node.js web developer + Android programmer Keywords - Node.js, Java, Android

I do end to end development in Java and Javascript (jQuery, EJS, express.js,
MongoDB). I have a strong track record in developing analytics applications
involving web scraping, charting, reporting and BI.

I also do native Android apps as well, for a demo of some the code I've
written you can check this -
[https://github.com/divyad](https://github.com/divyad) . However, most of the
code I've written is for proprietary projects.

Please contact backoder @ gmail.com if you have any requirements; I can start
immediately.

------
pa7
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Austria

I'm a JavaScript & Frontend Developer with a strong interest in data-
visualization, product management, and mathematics. I'm currently looking for
the next interesting client project. Throughout my 6+ years of industry
experience I've created a couple of popular open source software projects (
heatmap.js [0], nude.js [1] ), launched several web products, and consulted
companies with their web strategies (don't hesitate to ask me about my
portfolio)

I love to work on anything web-related with interesting challenges and aspects
that haven't been done.

say hello at hn-contact@w-labs.at

[0] [https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js](https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js) [1]
[https://github.com/pa7/nude.js](https://github.com/pa7/nude.js)

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

\- Product management - strategy, best practices, team building,
implementation.

\- Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a
minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final
product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best
practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
Behnam-Marandi
SEEKING WORK: Linux System Administrator (Remote, Will work for bitcoins,
write to: me@behnam.cc)

I'm an experineced Linux System Administrator. I Configure and maintain
different services on Linux servers (Redhat family to Debian):

• Configuration of web servers (Nginx, Apache...)

• Configuration of mail servers (Postfix, qmail, Mailman)

• Configuration of DNS servers (BIND, djbdns, dbndns...)

• Configuration of Linux IP-Networking (routing, iptables, sysctl, ...)

• Configuration and management of SQL-base databases (MySQL, PostgreSQL)

• Configuration and maintenance of NoSQL databases (Redis, MongoDB)

• Configuration and maintenance of Linux base Bandwidth Shaper machines (tc-
MasterShaper)

• Configuring and maintaining of Transparent and full transparent web caching
machines (Squid-tproxy)

• Familiar with MikroTik CoreRouters (2800GS) as Shaper, VPN server, Proxy
server,...

• Familiar with Cisco Systems devices (2600, 3600 Routers and 2900, 3500
Switches)

• Familiar with Joniper Networks Solutions (SRX220)

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly early this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:

[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

------
modemuser
SEEKING WORK - Cologne/Germany or Remote

I'm an experienced full-stack developer, working mainly on

    
    
        - backend (Python: Werkzeug, Flask, Django; PHP5; Postgres, MongoDB, Redis...),

but also

    
    
        - frontend (jquery, angular.js, HTML5, CSS3, responsive design),
        - real-world interaction (Tinkerforge, Arduino),
        - mobile (Android),
        - desktop (Java, Python)
    

I've build Restful APIs, crawler, single-page apps, mobile apps, desktop apps,
dashboards, CRM tools, deployed CMSs, admin'd servers/cloud instances.

If you need help with something not listed, I can probably pick it up quite
fast.

Don't hesitate to contact me, I'm sure I can figure out how to help.

thomas@misera.org

Some of my private projects:
[http://misera.org/#projects](http://misera.org/#projects)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
songc
SEEKING FREELANCER

Songspace ([https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)) Nashville TN or
remote

Songspace is building a new data management system and songwriting tool to
power the next phase of the music industry. One part creative app for
songwriters & artists (think Evernote) and one part content management system
/ API for labels and publishers, we utilize the creative process to aggregate
assets and data (recordings, lyrics, and copyright ownership details, and
music metadata) for music enterprises.

We're looking for a developer for the following positions:

iOS developer

For more information visit [https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-
songspace](https://songspace.com/open-positions-at-songspace) or email
chris@songspace.com

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote based in Barcelona (Catalonia)

Expertise: System Integrator, IBM Maximo Technical Expert & Developer, Full
Stack Web Developer, Software Developer

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle Database (PLSQL), MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools, IBM
Maximo (Tivoli platform), BIRT, Git, SVN, Photoshop

I'm looking for remote consultancy collaboration with on-site visits as an IBM
Maximo Techincal Expert & Developer and System Integrator, but I'm open to
projects for web/mobile/desktop development.

I'm currently collaborating with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/) Email:
kilian@aktive.cat

------
orteipid
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in Philadelphia, PA

I am a software developer living in Philadelphia. I primarily work with
Ruby/Rails but am familiar in varying degrees with other languages and
technologies. I am open to working on any number of projects on a freelance
basis. Due to my present employment, I am able to dedicate approximately 15-20
hours a week to any given project but may be negotiable based on other
factors.

Languages: Ruby, Elixir, Objective-C, JavaScript, Python, R Development
Methodologies: Agile (stories via Pivotal Tracker), TDD, integration testing

Testing: RSpec, Cucumber, Capybara, Semaphore, Airbrake

Deployment: Capistrano, Passenger (typically in a Debian-based environment; I
am also familiar with email server configuration)

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/orteipid

Github: github.com/orteipid

Email: orteipid@icloud.com

------
neonkiwi
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or remote

I have over a decade of embedded experience across a range of
microcontrollers, mechanical fabrication and CAD expertise, as well as
master's in human-machine interaction. If you need someone for a robotics
project, a piece of electronics hardware, or interface design for a complex
system, get in touch: ori@oribarbut.com.

I've done projects with scopes ranging from initial investigations to a
prototype right through to design for manufacture. Examples of past projects
include:

* Distributed air flow monitoring system for food production facilities

* Predictor display design and human performance analysis for achieving closed-loop control under high latency of space robotics systems

* Smartphone-controlled robotic aerial photography platform

* Modeling tool for a novel greentech device

------
seekingdev_00
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full-time / Part-time Contract position for a full-stack Rails developer

Responsibilities: Take over and complete a Rails web app that is about eighty
percent complete, and then provide ongoing maintenance and support on a very
part-time basis after the main project is complete. The code is in good shape
with good test coverage.

Location: remote - U.S., Canada, Western Europe only

We're seeking an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer, or very small
team to complete a challenging project.

Must: \- Have at least 3 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. \-
Be able to start within a few weeks.

Please include your CV, links to past projects you had a very significant part
in developing that are live, and a link to your Linkedin profile if you have
one.

[railswebappproject] a.t. g-m-a-i-l

~~~
kungfooey
Just a note from experience: when devs see someone talk about an app that is
"eighty percent complete" that throws up all kinds of red flags. The first 80%
is the easy part. Why does it need to be "taken over"? Did you have a falling
out with other freelancers? Lots of questions on that, might be good to
address them.

(Note, I'm not looking for work, just thought I'd point out the thought
process here.)

------
tachion
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE (London)

System Administrator AKA DevOps Engineer

I’ve years of experience as a system administrator, and even more with
computers in general (going back to 8-bit demoscene). In past I’ve been
working with various companies from different places in the world, from
startups to large US corporations.

I was performing migrations from live datacenters, Linux and BSD based
environments to AWS and Rackspace, using Puppet since days when it was in
versions like 0.24, was designing and writing full stack automation platforms
using bleeding edge technologies like Python, Basho Riak, Zookeeper, FreeBSD
Jails, XenServer and many others.

I am always happy to talk about your project and how I could see it improved,
free of charge - its always worth to talk :)

~~~
elijahchancey
I read on a recent Hacker News thread that you're looking for a new client.
I'm an Infrastructure Engineer who is also looking for a new client in SF. I
was wondering if you knew of any companies that could leverage my expertise on
a part-time basis. Please let me know if you can think of anyone. My
experience is detailed at www.elijahchancey.com.

I'll keep my eyes open for opportunities that suit you. Thanks for your time!

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago

Designer and developer.

Looking for ambitious, design focused startups that care about their users and
want to help improve some aspect of their lives.

I prefer to work in Sketch for design and develop using Meteor (credibility:
[https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/ryan-glover-from-
freelan...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/ryan-glover-from-freelancer-
to-entrepreneur-with-meteor)).

Some work:

[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

[https://properapp.com](https://properapp.com) (my product)

Available for limited engagements. Please come with a serious desire to
improve your product/idea and a budget to match your expectations.

Inquiries: me@ryanglover.net

------
SEMW
SEEKING WORK - Central London, local or remote

Young [programmer|maths geek|physics geek|law geek] doing freelance full-stack
web development, familiar mostly with Ruby stacks (sinatra & rails). Versed in
rspec and TDD. Not super-experienced yet, but very quick to learn new things.
Email me at hnfreelancer@simonwoolf.net to talk about anything :)

[http://simonwoolf.net](http://simonwoolf.net)

[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=316010039](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=316010039)

[https://github.com/simonwoolf](https://github.com/simonwoolf)

[http://twitter.com/semw](http://twitter.com/semw)

------
johannesd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Team of 3 developers with extensive experience in a wide range of
technologies, like:

    
    
      * Python, Django (we've build Django-nonrel)
      * PostgreSQL, NoSQL, App Engine
      * Docker
      * iOS (Objective-C, Core Audio, Core Midi)
      * Android (Java)
      * Web apps (jQuery, JavaScript, pyjs)
      * Computer Vision, Machine Learning, Statistics
      * Bitcoin, Eloipool, Stratum
    

We have a passion for creating great user experiences and high-quality code.
You can find our portfolio here:

[http://www.allbuttonspressed.com](http://www.allbuttonspressed.com)

We're based in Germany and have already worked for several startups in Germany
and the USA.

Contact: team@allbuttonspressed.com

------
webshaped
SEEKING WORK - Helsinki, Finland - Remote or onsite

I'm an experienced web developer specialised in Rails/Node JS/HTML5 work.

Strengths:

\-- Ruby/Ruby on Rails

\-- Postgres SQL

\-- Node JS

\-- Coffeescript

\-- MongoDB

\-- Native English speaker

My last two big projects were [https://www.digital-
tunes.net](https://www.digital-tunes.net), a music download store built in
Rails 4, and [http://paparazzi.fi](http://paparazzi.fi) a new site for
Finland's biggest model agency.

Over the next 6 months I'll be physically located mostly in Helsinki, but also
for 2-3 months in Lisbon, Portugal, so remote work is best!

You can check my portfolio at [http://webshaped.net](http://webshaped.net),
and drop me an email at william@webshaped.net.

------
pquin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City

I’m an iOS Developer looking for a part-time or full-time freelance project.

I have 5+ years of native iOS development experience. I’ve worked on a wide
variety of projects ranging from one of the first interactive storybooks for
iPad to a wardrobe management app that suggests clothing based on the weather.
Currently wrapping up work on a Cocos2d game and updating a reading utility
app.

I can help with prototyping, building a polished app, troubleshooting and
testing, optimization, and compliance with Apple’s App Review Guidelines.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/pabloq/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/pabloq/)
Email: pab@intermobilesoft.com

------
pramodbiligiri
SEEKING WORK. Located in San Diego. Willing to relocate or work remote.

I'm a Master's student (Computer Science) in University of California, San
Diego and looking for summer internships (July - September timeframe).

I have programmed in Java, Scala, and Javascript in the past. Recently I have
been doing data engineering (ETL, server backends).

See my LinkedIn profile for more details: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/pramod-
biligiri/23/65a/b97](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/pramod-biligiri/23/65a/b97)

I have a few small projects on Bitbucket:
[https://bitbucket.org/pramodbiligiri](https://bitbucket.org/pramodbiligiri)

------
whitef0x
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, BC – Local and remote

Web app engineer with experience shipping NodeJS and Django, high concurency
web applications as well as clientside HTML5 powered JS (e.g. WebGL).
Preferred work: Javascript/Python, NodeJS/Django, short-medium term projects.
Also can handle anything with C/C++ is great too!

I helped create (along with another contractor) a real-time shift calendar app
you can see here: kmc.countable.ca powered with MongoDB and Django. I've also
played with WebGL and Raphael on other various data-visualization projects.

Thanks for stopping by!

[http://github.com/whitef0x0](http://github.com/whitef0x0) email: david [at]
polydaic.com

------
ugisozols
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an experienced Ruby on Rails developer who's looking for Rails and maybe
even light Ember.js work.

I've done a lot of open source work and I'm a core contributor for Refinery
CMS project which is the most popular CMS built on top of Rails. Recently I
launched [http://reporeader.com](http://reporeader.com) and
[https://emberflare.com](https://emberflare.com). Later one is an open source
project.

mail: ugis@ugisozols.com

github: [https://github.com/ugisozols](https://github.com/ugisozols)

www: [http://ugisozols.com](http://ugisozols.com)

------
mryan
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I am looking for sysadmins and DevOps freelancers to help out on some upcoming
projects. I am seeking expertise in:

\- AWS

\- Puppet

\- Vagrant/Packer

\- Python

If this matches your skill set and you are looking for some interesting
projects to work on, email me on mike@epitech.nl and let me know a bit about
yourself.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco or remote.

Ruby Javascript full-stack Developer. I've built several mvp's and am
currently working on my own startup. Interested in doing freelance work while
I bootstrap my company.

I have 6 years programming experience in various contexts. I have a CS degree
with a focus in ML and AI.

keywords: java, javascript, angularjs, ember.js, css, sass, scss, compass,
yeoman, bower, grunt, ionic, html5, mobile, phonegap, cordova, heroku,
postgresql, mongo, nodejs, coffeescript, rails 4, devise, aws, amazon web
services, s3, machine learning, artificial intelligence, python, numpy, scipy,
jquery, unix, bash, bootstrap, zurb, d3.js, ruby on rails

blog: morenoh149.github.io

email: username at gmail

------
sh1n0b1
SEEKING WORK - remotely or local

I'm a Perl, PHP, C backend developer on Unix/Linux platforms with 20+ years
experience. Can work with MySQL, PostgreSQL and Oracle. Have used jQuery, YUI,
DBIx::Class, Catalyst, Mason. Worked with CodeIgniter and I'm currently trying
out Symfony. Prefer to contribute to Open Source projects, but I listen to
whatever problem you want solved. Can setup servers securely. I work on Linux
desktop or Mac and I'm available fulltime. Resume and contact info on
[http://marcelq.com](http://marcelq.com) Looking forward to help you with your
technology problems.

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

You might be in need of a complete branding experience covering everything
from logos to stationery to social media graphics and email signatures.

Or you might need just a quick logo and a website or a slick new UI design for
your latest app. Either way, if you need designs done, I'm your man. I have
over 7 years experience designing brands and developing front-ends for apps
and websites, a selected few of which are available for perusal over at my
portfolio site[0] and on dribbble[1]. For inquiries, my email is in my
profile.

    
    
      [0] - http://dffrnt.com
      [1] - http://dribbble.com/vjk2005

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We're a small team that builds websites and apps for startups and growing
companies.

Our past clients include: TalentBin, Buddymedia, Crazyegg, Chitika, RE/MAX,
Moovweb and more.

Things we do: user experience, web app and UI design, mobile deign, front-end
development, mobile development (iOS), startup consulting

We have backend partners we work with that provide Ruby on Rails, Python or
PHP development on projects

Keywords: usability testing, information architecture, sketches, wireframes,
landing pages, marketing websites, applications, redesigns, html, css,
javascript, wordpress, responsive

Email marco@masswerks.com to get started

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I want to help you get more users/customers from your traffic at a lower cost
of acquisition. I do this by analyzing your conversion funnel and then
optimizing it with tactics like A/B testing, automated emails, collecting
feedback, etc. Not tracking your funnel? I can help with that too.

I don't just give drive-by advice. I write code, copywrite, setup A/B tests,
setup email lists, configure Analytics, ... whatever it takes.

More info, case studies, and testimonials here:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

Contact me directly at greg[at]gkogan[dot]co, or call me at +1 917 575 9535.

------
rrbrambley
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA – Prefer local (not necessarily in your
office), remote negotiable

Mobile engineer with experience shipping Android and iOS apps.

Preferred work: Java/Android, iOS/Obj-C, short-medium term projects.

I just shipped a journaling app on Android: [http://aa.tt/vitajot-
android](http://aa.tt/vitajot-android). My most recent client work includes
porting an iOS app to Android from scratch.

Actively working on some stuff over here:
[http://github.com/rrbrambley](http://github.com/rrbrambley)

email: rob /at/ alwaysallthetime.com

------
princehonest
SEEKING WORK - Austin or remote - amir.sadoughi+hn@gmail.com

I'm a software engineer with a background in cloud computing and financial
trading looking for part-time projects in the field of data science and
engineering.

My current skillset is in R, Python, C/C++ in a Linux environment. My most
recent accomplishment has been completing Stanford's Statistical Learning
MOOC. I've curated and mostly wrote the unofficial community solutions guide:
[https://github.com/asadoughi/stat-
learning](https://github.com/asadoughi/stat-learning)

------
zebra
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Bulgaria, Europe)

I have a prepared base framework for rapid development of ERP or any other
business management software. Projects done with the framework:

\- 3PL business management, modules: personnel, vehicles, routes, orders,
repairs, reminders, CRM, invoicing, export for accounting

\- Used electronics trade business management, modules: personnel, warehouse,
repairs, orders, sales, e-shop, shipping, CRM, invoicing, affiliates, export
for accounting

\- Print shop business management, modules: CRM, orders, warehouse,
production, export for accounting

For contacts and demonstrations write me at: businesssoftware@todorov.me

------
frankdenbow
SEEKING FREELANCER - based in NYC but REMOTE ok

StartupThreads.com

Front end developer for creating an interactive tshirt designer tool. Its a
fun project with some interesting & complex challenges for the future. Contact
info is in profile

------
earlh
SEEKING WORK remote or sfbay

I'm a data scientist / machine learning engineer who researches and implements
various ml pipelines (ad optimization, ad matching, revenue optimization) in
R, python, ruby, java, and/or hadoop as appropriate. I understand how to scale
models and data pipelines but won't waste time with hadoop/hive unless
absolutely necessary.

Skills:

\- R expert;

\- hadoop/hive, on emr or on real machines;

\- ML (regression/glm, gradient boosting, rf, neural nets, trees)

\- data cleaning and insights

Email in profile /
[http://shoutkey.com/unjustifiable](http://shoutkey.com/unjustifiable)

------
mnn7k
SEEKING WORK (Remote or Local in Toronto, ON)

I am a Senior Mobile developer experienced in developing anything from tiny
prototypes to epic projects. My primary development areas include:

\- iOS Application

\- iOS Games

\- Android Games

During my experience I have developed over 24+ projects and maintained the
highest performance standards within a diverse range of positions. My
responsibilities in my current position include project execution, providing
on-job training, task distribution, code reviews and sketching application
architectures.

Right now I am interested in a quality freelance project.

You can reach me at geekdev(at)engineer.com for more details.

------
chriskelley
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Los Angeles, CA or REMOTE

We are a production/motion house in L.A. expanding into digital. Would love to
have people in-house, but we are open to anything.

In the near term we are ramping up for a job that needs designers as well as
front & back-end devs. Starts ASAP, so please get in touch if you are keen.
See specifics below.

We're also looking to build relationships with more freelance designers,
front-end / back-end developers, and iOS devs and designers for future
projects.

\-----

BACK-END:

Primarily we are looking for:

+PHP developers

We are also open to:

+RoR developers

+Python web developers

\-----

FRONT-END:

+html5

+css

+javascript

+responsive layouts

\-----

DESIGN:

+great design fundamentals

+eye for UX and user-conscious design

+modern style

\-----

The near term project front-end will be a fun and challenging non-app site.
Lots of big video and opportunities to play with some contemporary skillsets.

EMAIL:

chris (at) kingandcountry.tv

Thanks!

------
chewxy
SEEKING WORK - SYDNEY

I'm a data scientist who has quite a bit of compsci knowledge. If there is a
spot of data bother in your company, you need someone like me. Can't tell if
your new designs are ACTUALLY working? You call me. Want know how to segment
your users into high value and low value users? You call me.

I've worked small data to systems that generate up to 40GiB of data per hour.
I've deployed solutions from tiny scripts to huge arse systems on AWS. I can
find a solution for your problems through the power of data.

My email is my username [at] gmail

------
liviudm
SEEKING WORK - Remote

System Administrator AKA DevOps Engineer, RHCE #120-129-168, Symantec
Certified Specialist - VRTS SF 6.0

Are you looking for a Linux System Administrator to take care of your
infrastructure but you don't need someone employed full-time? Why not hire a
freelancer? Let's schedule a meeting to discuss your needs and find the best
solutions for your needs.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/liviudm](http://www.linkedin.com/in/liviudm) (feel
free to connect) Email: liviudm@liviudm.com

------
dpinna13
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or REMOTE

Hey I'm Diego, an italian Interaction/UX designer based in London.

I am a fast and reliable designer with rapid prototyping skills (html, css,
js), can use a bunch of tools (Axure, Photoshop, etc), great in working with
dev teams (kanban, scrum, not a problem). Worked with different web-apps,
iOS/Android mobile app and desktop software.

Can help you improve a feature, or design a new product from scratch.

PM me on twitter: [https://twitter.com/dpinna13](https://twitter.com/dpinna13)

------
sandGorgon
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote or New Delhi, India

Skills: Ruby on Rails

We are a startup who is looking to build a gamification engine with some real
time component to it. We require minimal ajax, no rich interfaces, etc. We do
want someone who is an expert in using event-driven systems like sidekiq, etc.
to build some parts of this. You will also need to integrate with most of the
social apis as well as mailchimp. TDD preferred.

Apply through [https://hasjob.co/view/xm1ly](https://hasjob.co/view/xm1ly)

my email in profile

------
johnfrost
Seeking Freelancer Ruby on Rails and Javascript intermediate/senior developer
that is based in San Francisco, CA to work with another junior developer on
Surfbreakrentals. Flexible in time, F/T or P/T

Please send github profile, resume, previous work along with hours available.

Stack _Rails_ JS - Backbone or Angular *Continuous Integration - rspec tests

www.surfbreakrentals.com Surfbreakrentals is a surfing travel company that
allows its users to book accommodation at the best surf spots worldwide.

contact: connor@surfbreakrentals.com

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, I am reliable, and I get
stuff done.

I can build you a MVP quickly, or give you advice on scaling your application
to thousands of users. I am also very comfortable working with large legacy
code bases.

More backend focused (PHP, Perl, Python or Ruby) than front-end, but have good
experience of working with standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery
and D3.

glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
AndroidJedi
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (California, U.S.)

I'm an experienced Android Developer, developing Android mobile apps for
phones and tablets using: Android Native Development, Object Oriented
Development, Android SDK, Eclipse IDE, Java, SQLite, XML and Linux.

I have Android app project experience, including: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and product maintenance.

Please contact me at: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

~~~
AndroidJedi
In addition to my post above: SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (California, U.S.)

Resume:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.pdf)

------
allwein
SEEKING WORK - Pittsburgh, PA (Remote or On-site) Downright Simple is small
mobile development studio specializing in highly effective iPhone and iPad
applications. In addition to iOS, we also handle back-end services, web apps,
and the occasional Android or Windows Phone apps. And if we can't handle it,
someone in our referral network most likely can.

Email me at chris@downrightsimple.com

Website: [http://www.downrightsimple.com](http://www.downrightsimple.com)

------
oso96_2000
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (GMT -6)

Developer with sysadmin skills

Languages/tools I can work with, but not limited to: PHP (Laravel, CI), HTML5,
CSS3, JS, Grunt, Gulp, SASS, SCSS

Recently worked on some projects using Backbone/RoR/Node and have no problem
to pick up any other language.

Github: [https://github.com/osiux](https://github.com/osiux) Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ereveles](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ereveles)

Contact at me at osiux.ws

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel BigData Software Architect and
Software Engineering Team with D3 specialist Seeking long term project work.
Experience building complete Analytics Platforms and Data Pipelines.

Expertise in the following amd more.

    
    
      - Hadoop, HDFS, Yarn
      - Storm, Spark
      - Kafka, Kinesis
      - Web Serving Platforms
      - Hive
      - Visualization Tools - Tableau, Qlikview Etc
      - Sas, R, Python
    

For more information email: steve@demandcube.com

------
lukes
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote (I am based in the UK but you can be anywhere)

Developer required to help me build the front end components of a new and
relatively small project. We will use Ember JS with CoffeeScript and jQuery,
so familiarity with some client side JS frameworks is essential.

Project should require around 30 days over 2 months and can be done part time.

I have a strong preference for clean, well structured and well tested code.
And a preference for developers who can hit their own estimates.

Email in my profile.

------
dealerteam
SEEKING FREELANCER: DealerTeam (Remote or Northern California)

DealerTeam is seeking a Salesforce / APEX developer on contract or a full-time
basis. We're the leader in automotive CRM and have built an incredibly
expansive Salesforce application to service the Sales, Financing, Parts, and
Service of any automotive dealership.

Website: [https://dealerteam.com/](https://dealerteam.com/) (terrible, I know.
We need a new website)

Contact: charles@dealerteam.com

------
craigwblake
SEEKING WORK - Remote or near Baltimore, MD

I'm a Scala/Java full-stack programmer with extensive experience, looking for
interesting and challenging projects to work on. Particular areas of interest
for me include distributed systems, high-throughput and low-latency services,
and large-scale data. I'm also quite happy in technical leadership and
architecture roles.

Please feel free to get in touch to discuss projects and timelines. My email
is my username @ gmail.

------
ivanyv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full stack dev, 8+ years of Rails experience, more with JavaScript
et al. DevOps experience (Ansible), PostgreSQL (I have a long love history
with SQL, from MSSQL, to MySQL).

I love learning, challenges, and figuring out how to deliver great value
within the constraints I'm given.

[http://ivanyv.com](http://ivanyv.com) \-
[http://zerply.com/ivanyv](http://zerply.com/ivanyv)

Affordable weekly rate.

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or London, UK

Python/Javascript dev (django, angular, jquery, plain js) and some Go as well.
I usually work with a TDD approach and can easily fit in a team or work by
myself.

Website with links to github and projects:
[http://vincent.is/](http://vincent.is/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentprouillet)

Email: prouillet.vincent _at_ gmail.com

------
featlabs
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 7+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
joshmlewis
SEEKING WORK - SF and Greenville, SC or remote

I am a designer focusing in user interface and user experience. I enjoy
working on optimization, user flows, iOS, and tough UI problems.

I have worked with YC companies, Harvard startups, and all sorts of other
businesses.

I have a limited portfolio on dribbble at
[http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis](http://dribbble.com/joshmlewis) but I always
say that my best work is my next project.

Email hi @ josh.ml

------
danielflopes
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Group of developers. Portugal and London based. We can work directly with your
project manager.

We've been working with some respected startups of USA and UK (as diary.com
and cahootsy.com).

Full-stack development experience. Default stack: * Ruby on Rails * Rubymotion
* Javascript, Node.js, Ember.js. * iOS. * Android .

We do TDD, weekly/daily sprints, Continuous Integration, Continuous
Deployment, Code Review, and bootstrap always when possible.

daniel at whitesmith.co

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / ONSITE POSSIBLE

Hello! I'm a UK-based full-stack developer with a touch of design thrown in.

I worked on e-commerce, Wordpress, CRM, API's (building & integrating with),
web apps, MVP's, iOS/Android apps etc etc. Everything from little niche sites
to those with huge traffic/revenue.

Front end web: HTML5, CSS, Javascript, responsive design

Back end web: PHP (I specialise in Codeigniter but have used all kinds!),
picking up nodeJS too.

App dev:

I work with Titanium mainly, but I've also used Phonegap in the past. Have
worked on iOS and Android apps for phones & tablets. I've also built a good
number of API's to complement, so that's covered too.

Most recent work:

* [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000)

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pitchupcom)

* [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan/id722364517)

In general I have a pretty good overview of every step of the development
process - from sketch to deployment. I can help draw up specs, implement,
optimise and launch.

In addition to the above, I'm happy to give some big discounted rates if any
of the following sound interesting:

* I'd be very interested in building something on AngularJS or similar & also get into Python properly. If you have something non-mega-urgent that can handle a few little learning issues then it might be worth a try...

* Similarly, in exchange for travel+accomm, I'll do a big discount on work in interesting places with interesting people. Onsite work might be tricky outside the EU but in those cases I could work remotely initially and come say hello after.

Can supply big list of links and info on other recent work if interested.

Contact info in profile, or via [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
professorTuring
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Security Consultant

I would like to help your enterprise with your security concerns. I will help
you in your security design and analysis, processes, procedures, ERP, DRP,
compliance, key management, PCI-DSS...

We will walk together and I will enable you to achieve your goals in a secure
way. Just smart security for your business. I can work with you hourly based
or project based.

Just drop me a line to my e-mail or as an answer here.

------
quantumpotato_
SEEKING FREELANCER: US, Remote.

I have a fresh Linode VPS & a Themeforest Wordpress theme [0].

You have linux skills, can install Wordpress including DB configuration and
can install a theme.

I hired someone on Microlancer but they insisted that I have FTP or cPanel
setup. Shouldn't this be doable through the comand line? You're more skilled
than I, I'm just an iOS programmer..

Willing to pay well for fast and good work.

Contact: my hn username minus the _ at gmail

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote.

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: iOS development. (objective-c, c++, cocoa etc) The project is called
'Octopus' and our temporary website is at octopus.org.

My e-mail address and more about me is in my profile. Get in touch with any
questions, or ask them here and I'll try to get back to you.

------
psyklic
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles, CA

I have a top-flight engineering education and was CTO at a venture-backed
startup. I have great communication skills and deliver a high quality product
with a fast turnaround. Here are my areas of expertise:

\+ App/Website Backends and APIs

\+ Desktop Software

\+ Hardware Interfacing

\+ Custom Algorithms/Architecture

See my website/portfolio at [http://danwilhelm.com](http://danwilhelm.com).

------
karlcoelho1
SEEKING WORK

To make things simple, I'm a freelance Ruby and JavaScript developer. I
constantly work with Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Node, Ember, Backbone, Angular,
CoffeeScript, jQuery, and APIs. I often use PostgreSQL and MySQL.

[http://karlcoelho.com](http://karlcoelho.com)

[https://github.com/karlcoelho](https://github.com/karlcoelho)

------
schakrava
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, CA or REMOTE.

I'd love to work on Python+Django projects.

Here's my resume:
[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/sumanc/Suman_Chakravartula.pdf](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/sumanc/Suman_Chakravartula.pdf)

github: [https://github.com/schakrava](https://github.com/schakrava)

Contact me if you are interested.

------
remoteiOSDev
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iOS Dev with 3 years of iOS experience.

[Throwaway to maintain some anonymity w/ current employer.]

I've been an iOS dev since the iPhone 3. Have a GitHub with a number of great
Objective-C + iOS repos.

Want to mainly put my head down and hack away on beautiful iPhone apps and
make something that wows our users.

Open-source friendliness is a plus.

If you're interested in my full resume, please drop a line to
<my_hn_handle>@gmail.com

Cheers!

~~~
remoteiOSDev
Clarification: Looking for full-time employment.

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - remote, US-based

I've got both Android and iOS projects that I need immediate assistance with.
One of my peers took a full-time job and I've got more than I can handle a the
moment. Remote is fine but must be US-based (sorry, this is the client's
requirement not mine).

My email address is in my profile. Please send me:

* Your availability

* Links to iOS or Android apps you have shipped

* Your preferred hourly rate

Thanks

------
12bit
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

Do you need help with a hardware project - circuit design or embedded
software? Much of my recent work has been on wireless connectivity (Bluetooth,
Wifi, Zigbee), but in the past I've written firmware and designed hardware for
industrial machines and for robotic systems.

Please get in touch if you have a project you'd like to discuss.

------
hypr_geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

~5.8 years of work experience

    
    
      * Java (Android ~3.8 years)
      * HTML5, CSS3, Javascript
      * Node.js
      * Embedded C
      * Requirements and Architecture Design
      * Project Management
      * Open to learn new tech as and when required
    

Based in India.

\--- Feel free to contact me for any help on open source projects as well ---

(hypr DOT geek AT gmail DOT com)

Link to resume in profile.

------
ordersy
SEEKING WORK - LATVIA

Software architect and developer with extensive technical background and over
11 years of experience in the Internet industry.

Principal Strengths \- Building high-performance, scalable Web software \-
Expertise in Ruby on Rails, it's internals and implementation \- Ability to
analyze complex technical problems and produce solutions

Email: max@wearechrome.com

------
feistyio
SEEKING WORK - Brisbane, Australia (Remote OK)

Realtime JavaScript development.

WebGL, WebSocket, WebRTC, Node.js, etc.

Bachelor of Games and Interactive Entertainment.

10+ years professional experience.

JavaScript/CoffeeScript, HTML+CSS, C/C++

[http://github.com/feisty](http://github.com/feisty)

[http://youtube.com/pyrotechnick](http://youtube.com/pyrotechnick)

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote

Expert in web scraping, big data, and webapps. Java, Ruby, JavaScript.

[https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio](https://machinepublishers.com/portfolio)

[http://linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth](http://linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth)

dan@machinepublishers.com

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Montreal, Canada)

iOS Freelance Developer (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Email: info@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - New York City or Remote

HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery Mobile,
Underscore.js, JSON, AJAX, Backbone.js, D3.js, PHP, mySQL, Cordova/PhoneGap,
Git, Photoshop

You can see my experience
[http://aakilfernandes.com](http://aakilfernandes.com)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I do rapid hardware/electronics/robotics development, focusing on getting from
idea to prototype quicky. Extensive experience with 3d printing and motion
control. Prefer to work on open source hardware, this is reflected in rates.
Contact me at kliment at 0xfb.com

------
msc
SEEKING WORK -- REMOTE (GMT -3)

I'm a problem solver that works with Django (Tastypie if you need an API) and
Javascript (usually jQuery/knockout.js). I'd love to help you turn your idea
into a MVP. I can also maintain existing projects and add features.

Email me at martin@msaizar.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK(FullTime) REMOTE

I am looking for remote FT position. Mostly I coded in PHP and Python but can
work on other languages too.

Profile: [http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](http://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

If interested, contact details given in profile.

------
vancedev
SEEKING WORK. Local to Orange County, CA or Remote.

I specialize in iOS development and can help you with your iOS app.

Add a new feature, optimize performance, implement best practices, App Store
compliance, UX consultation, any task large or small.

Happy to speak with you at vpham.dev[@]gmail[.]com

------
endeavour
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote

F#/C# development

Business automation, robotics, pharmaceuticals, financial markets

Cross-platform apps in Xamarin

Desktop/Server apps (.NET and Mono)

REST APIs

[https://github.com/endeavour](https://github.com/endeavour)

PM me or get in touch via form on website @ www.perfectshuffle.co.uk

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote

I run a small group of developers & designers. Our focus is on frontend
development, but we're also comfortable working in backend projects.

What we're comfortable working with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Prestashop

\- Drupal 7

\- NodeJS

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 combo

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, AngularJS)

Email: aurelio at beluga.io

------
LinuxDevOps
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Southwestern Ontario

Linux sysadmin, full-stack web software developer, security.

Top new user in ServerFault
[http://serverfault.com/users?tab=newusers](http://serverfault.com/users?tab=newusers)

------
kovrik
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a Java developer. Experience: 4 years.

Skills: JavaSE/EE, Servlets, JSP, Spring, JDBC, Hibernate, TestNG, HtmlUnit,
Maven, Ant, MySQL, MongoDB etc.

Also know: Linux, Bash, Perl, JS, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Web Scraping etc.

For more info email: kovrik0@gmail.com

------
dhirajbajaj
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote / Delhi, India

Tech: Android/IOS Dev required

Looking for a Android/IOS dev to work on interesting Side-project.
Compensation is experience based.

Great if you have design skills.

Inbox me your details at dhirajbajaj50[at]gmail[dot]com

------
zura
SEEKING WORK - Remote or periodical onsite. Based in Georgia, Europe.

Experienced C++ engineer with a diverse background, including systems
programming and rich cross-platform software development.

E-mail: zura.jobs 'at gmail.com

~~~
zura
Interested in projects involving:

C++, C, Prolog, Erlang, Haskell

Games, AI; Systems programming; Complex desktop or server systems; wxWidgets,
Qt; Mobile apps; Logic and functional programming;
Compilers/Interpreters/semantics

------
joyofdata
SEEKING WORK - Munich, Germany - but also other large towns in Germany or
simply home office

\---

Data Science and Data Engineering:

\- R

\- Pentaho Kettle / PDI

\- Machine Learning (Decision Trees, SVMs, ...)

\- Python

\- Data Visualizations

\- Data Analysis / Statistics

\---

www.joyofdata.de/blog/about-me/

www.linkedin.com/in/raffaelvogler

------
SamGagner
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote

Looking for a developer with experience in the .NET stack (C# or F#) to build
SaaS app for a small business.

If interested, leave a note here or email me at samgagner@outlook.com.

------
Times2
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack developer from Belgrade. I work on Python projects and I'm
available for about 20 hours per week. Email: sasa.s.trifunovic@gmail.com

------
showkhill
SEEKING WORK REMOTE BERLIN

Fullstack JS/Ruby dev seeking work to keep wolf from door. No job too small.
seocahill.com for examples / info. Thanks.

------
binarydreams
Seeking work - [http://codetheory.in/resume/](http://codetheory.in/resume/)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Ruby on Rails or Clojure

I can also build a prototype or MVP of your web application for you.

Email me at christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK or remote.

Web scraping in Perl and Python.

Email: dmn001 {at} gmail [dot] com

------
AbhishekBiswal
SEEKING WORK Remote Ok New Delhi, India

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Freelance mobile developer (Android and iOS) Portland
Oregon/Remote

I have over 20 years industry experience from design, development,
architecture, QA and product support. Front-end and back-end development.
Java, C#, Objective-C, Xamarin, PHP, MySQL, C/C++

Portfolio

Nike + Running -- Nike's premier running application. Social, client-server,
30+ screens. Java/Android

    
    
       https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en
    

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Caller Dashboard – Developer/ Android Architect. Caller id on steroids. Multi
platform communication portal for mobile phone. Notifies base station of
incoming phone calls and other information about the contact. Android Tablet,
Android Phone, Ultrabook C#/WPF, Java/Android, Intel CCF, IMAP.

Fridge Art iOS – Developer. Social picture sharing app using refrigerator
metaphor. Allows someone to share a “virtual refrigerator door” with other
people. Any photos posted to fridge owner's door, automatically shows up on
shares. C#/Xamarin. Unpublished

Fridge Art Server – Developer. The web-service server for the Fridge-art
project. Provides api's to add, view, delete, modify virtual refrigerators and
art. PHP/Kohana/Mysql Unpublished

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android – Developer. Mobile component for a web
portal for veterans. Provides a mobile searching platform, messaging, cloud
file storage, veteran community access, and resources. Java/Android, REST,
JSON.

Life Sampler Android – Developer. Automatic student questionnaire application.
Queries students at scheduled times during the day, syncs results via ssh.
Java/Android.

East into 5K Android – Developer. Added GPS capabilities, media player
integration, in app purchasing. Java/Android

Walk There iOS App – Developer. Live walking tour application. Provides visual
and audio information as the user goes on walking tours around the Portland
metro area. Added enhancements. Objective C/iOS.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App– Lead Engineer/Developer. 20+ screen
application. Scoped effort, created engineering bids/schedule, created
architecture, and implemented product. Pocket World in Figures application
provides easily navigable access to the data in The Economist’s Pocket World
in Figures book. Objective-C/iOS/SqlLite.

Android social picture puzzle – Lead developer/architect. Application uses any
picture, and creates a puzzle that can be sent to other mobile applications or
email addresses. Scramble-puzzles stored on website. Java/Android/SqlLite.
C#/mono/Asp.net, Linq to MySql, MySql, REST/Json

------
jrhone
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Will travel to LA, NY

Experienced Python / Backend / Data Engineer seeking short or long term
contract work (will travel) or remote full time. Comfortable working with
distributed systems and real-time services.

Recently, focus has been building web apps on Node.js / Meteor.js /
Coffeescript / MongoDB and would love to tackle projects in this area as well.

Proficient in:

    
    
      Python, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Java, C
    
      Django, Meteor, Node, Express
    
      MySql, MongoDB, Redis, Cassandra, Postgres, ElasticSearch, Vertica
    
      AWS (EC2, EMR, S3, RDS, ELB)
    
      Storm, Hive, Hadoop, RabbitMQ, HAProxy, Nginx, Git
    

Talk to me at rhone.j@gmail.com

------
mc_hammer
SEEKING WORK 4/1 REMOTE

I have 14+ Years of Website programming experience and can do it all. American
developer living overseas.

Expert at:

\- PHP - C++ - Javascript - jQuery - SQL - Zend / Laravel / CodeIgnitor, etc

My current stack looks like:

    
    
      PHP + Laravel
      OpenResty + Lua + NginX
      Jade / Handlebars templates + Stylus
      NodeJS + Express + Socket.io + Postgres (a little mongo)
      Bower JS, YeoMan, jQuery, Bootstrap, FontAwesome
      Go + QML
    

I also was a c++, perl, c# developer, and a few others for some time.

10 years of SQL Debugging, and 10 years of c++, I can fix any bug!

I have a great resume to back this up, and am an American Developer

Email me for resume or to chat! jg [undrscore] work [at] kify [dot] net

